# Eurosport



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just wondering since there are a bunch of new members since the last time this has been asked; does anyone have any PERSONAL experience with Eurosport? Owned a dog by them? Worked with a dog from them? Imported through them?

Would like FIRST HAND knowledge/information with those who have experience with them.

I have heard a bunch of good things and then some not good things (this is usually from those with no first hand knowledge or experience with them though), so any information would be helpful.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

talk to ladylaw/Renee I believe she is well acquainted with Tanya.

BTW Masi's mom is helga z eurosportu


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A friend of mine in WI got a puppy from them. She had no complaints about how they treated her and her dog is very nice, even if he is huge. Their prices are way higher than most other quality workingline breeders.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I emailed Tanya asking about a litter and she responded almost immediately and we maintained contact for a few days (the length of the conversation). She was super professional and insightful, and seemed to be very honest about her dogs.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

An old club member had a GSD from Eurosport, she trained with our club off and on for about 9 months (in Schutzhund) last year, the dog had great prey drive, appeared to have good nerves, overall a very good sport dog candidate.

BTW, he was a bigger dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This would be an import of an older dog if anything, not a puppy.

Great information and please keep it coming!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know if this counts but I met a Eurosport dog a few weeks ago at a flyball tournament. It was a 3 year old show line male. Very nice dog, loved his size and conformation (a lot like Nikon actually) and he was running pretty fast for a GSD in his first tournament (4.2s). The owners said there was a dog they always liked (don't know the name) and when he was bred they imported their dog from Eurosport. They are very happy with him and he was a super dog from what I could see.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm almost positive a guy at my club has a dog from Eurosport. I will double check to be sure.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My puppy's mother is Uzi Z Eurosportu . Anyway, he has great temperament and nerve and is a sweetie pie!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a eurosport import maybe you can see her live for yourself work on a decoy you are not far from me mine is worked in personal protection but i am always looking for new decoys for her. Very experienced skilled ones.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Elaine said:


> A friend of mine in WI got a puppy from them. She had no complaints about how they treated her and her dog is very nice, even if he is huge. Their prices are way higher than most other quality workingline breeders.


 
I know someone who is getting a puppy from them and the prices are in line/reasonable for a working puppy from titled and koer'd import parents with a strong pedigree.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have an Ozzy Barnero son, Juri Z Eurosportu. He's 3 and a fantastic dog. Great drives, a little crazy but is settling down now that we are through adolescence. We will be trialing soon. 

Tanya was pretty good to deal with, and everything went pretty much on schedule. 

** comments removed by Admin. PM for more information**

Trust but verify.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Very disappointed to see my post edited. Rumor and speculation are one thing but facts are entirely different. 

I have read many threads with negative info in them. 

I hope the mods are reasonable and do not ban me for telling the truth.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Freddy said:


> Very disappointed to see my post edited. Rumor and speculation are one thing but facts are entirely different.
> 
> I have read many threads with negative info in them.
> 
> I hope the mods are reasonable and do not ban me for telling the truth.


 
Negative comments about breeders need to be made in private. Your facts may not be the same as their facts and it is not the board's moderators responsibility to determine what is the truth and what is not. We also want to avoid all conflicts between breeders/buyers. This is not the place for that. 

Your post was edited as a reminder of board rules. You did not receive a warning and will not be banned. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Never mind my bad his dog is from Kraftwerk


----------



## Liberatore (May 25, 2012)

I have personally imported two adult dogs through them. All was as stated, no surprises. Easy to work with. I've emailed back and forth about a few other dogs they've had for sale and have always been answered. I also got a dog from someone else that was imported through Eurosport and she was also as described on their website and what they told me about her in emails is right on as well. 

Ang


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

elizabeth, you should check out Ang's (liberatore) dogs as well, debbieb always updating me on her dogs and I would LOVE one someday..

Ang you have NICE dogs))


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have six dogs from euro sport. The ones on my signature line are some. Taunya is a friend. That have very nice dogs. You can contact me privately if I can help you


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Not looking for a puppy at this point, am interested in importing through them. There isn't many people importing working lines in my area (showlines are what people are interested in around here mostly so their contacts are the like) so I am having to look elsewhere for help. 

The dog doesn't necessarily need to come from overseas, just have a specific bloodline I am looking for and a "type" of dog that I like, so needing someone I can trust who will be completely honest with me about it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Liberatore said:


> I have personally imported two adult dogs through them. All was as stated, no surprises. Easy to work with. I've emailed back and forth about a few other dogs they've had for sale and have always been answered. I also got a dog from someone else that was imported through Eurosport and she was also as described on their website and what they told me about her in emails is right on as well.
> 
> Ang


Thank you so much for your post. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ladylaw203 said:


> I have six dogs from euro sport. The ones on my signature line are some. Taunya is a friend. That have very nice dogs. You can contact me privately if I can help you


Thank you so much, I will definitely give you a private message later on this week if you don't mind. Again, thank you!


----------

